

HackerIdeas- A place to store all our startup ideas, submit and get inspiration. - tnigtbtnight
http://hackerideas.com/

======
jaredsohn
It would be nice if you could add comments. For example, I believe that
"crowdsourced audio guide for tourists" already exists and was going to add a
comment to indicate that (not to say one couldn't create a competitor), but I
couldn't.

~~~
tnigtbtnight
Working on it as we speak! Which would you prefer - Facebook comments, or a
system where you need to login?

~~~
NeutronBoy
No FB or Disqus! A standalone system would be great.

~~~
tnigtbtnight
What is the advantage to you of a standalone system? I'll throw one together
if it'd be more useful than FB for example.

------
piratelogic
I noticed that 'Top Ideas' page ranks ideas by the number of 'Awesome idea'
votes. The number of 'This sucks' votes aren't taken into account. You should
change this to take downvotes into account as well. +4/-20 (0.167 approval
rating) should not be ranked higher than +3/-1 (0.750 approval rating). [1]

Also, seeing as the site is titled 'HackerIdeas', you should target it
specifically to hackers. I don't care about a company that prints
advertisements on toilet paper. That's just annoying.

[1] Approval ratings calculate using this formula: up / (up + down)

~~~
tnigtbtnight
That's a very good point. I will work on that next after the comments are
implemented.

As for the posts on there, they're not added/moderated by myself. They'll be
downvoted over time if they're not appropriate and so it shouldn't be an
issue.

~~~
piratelogic
You're probably right, but I would recommend keeping an eye on it and making
sure it doesn't become an issue.

~~~
tnigtbtnight
OK will do!

------
tnigtbtnight
Hi HN,

Any thoughts or suggestions let me know and I shall implement them to HI today
if appropriate.

Ray

------
huragok
A way to find/chat with other hackers interested in a particular idea would be
nice.

~~~
ekianjo
It would be awesome to rather have a wiki system for new ideas. Then it could
be use as a collaborative tool, instead of having a chain of hundred of
comments.

~~~
tnigtbtnight
That is an excellent idea. Do you think random people would collaborate over
the internet like this though on startups?

~~~
ekianjo
I can't talk for everyone, but I would. There are tons of ideas that I have no
time to work on and I would like to help someone else do it. It's all for the
greater good, after all. That's why people would help, I think.

------
TeMPOraL
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/216352/hackerideas_01.png>

?

------
prawn
Needs more options than Awesome/Crap IMO. Maybe a five-point scale or a "done
already" flag?

~~~
piratelogic
I don't agree with having a five-point scale. The reason for the success of
sites like FML is the simple yes/no voting system.

~~~
prawn
For those sites, I'd agree with that. They're pretty flippant. But this is
different (I felt that people could make career decisions partly based on
these votes) and I found it uncomfortable choosing "Awesome" for an idea that
I thought could be OK, _maybe_.

------
TeMPOraL
Just curious, but what do you need gender information in registration for?

~~~
tnigtbtnight
You don't :). It's a clone script that I've modified. I've tried to hide the
sign up stuff. Where did you manage to find it?

~~~
TeMPOraL
There was a "Sign up for more" link hidden behind any + button next to any
idea. I clicked it, and a registration form popped up, which asked me (among
other things) for gender.

BTW. still didn't get a confirmation link :). Also, can't see any indication
that I'm logged in, but the "Sign up for more" link got replaced by "Add to
favourites". Did I break something? :D. I guess you're working on this site as
we speak.

~~~
tnigtbtnight
Thanks for that one. I've no got rid of that link and replaced that space with
the comments.

------
kahfei
like the idea, but perhaps the font type used could be a bit bigger :-) Also
second for "done already" flag.

~~~
tnigtbtnight
OK, anyone second the font size change and I'll update the CSS?

~~~
kahfei
maybe I am the only one with an old eyes here ;-)

~~~
tnigtbtnight
hehe, I tried to make it a similar size to HNs font.

------
kba
Disqus, please. No Facebook.

